# 8.79GHz FX-8350 Is The Fastest Ever CPU



## 101gamzer (Jan 2, 2013)

Well Another World record!  let it be suspense 

8.79GHz FX-8350 Is The Fastest Ever CPU - Republic of Gamers

ROG starts 2013 with a new world record for the fastest ever x86-based CPU frequency at 8.79GHz. Master overclocker Andre Yang took an AMD FX-8350 CPU and ROG Crosshair V Formula-Z motherboard to the new extreme, using 2.064V and liquid nitrogen to chill.

The *CPU-Z*validation shot below is confirmation of the new record.

*rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/8794MHz.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Jan 3, 2013)

I wonder how much does a portable cylinder of liquid nitrogen cost! 

Anyway, AMD FTW!


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 4, 2013)

I always liked amd more than intel. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Neo (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice! Sacrificing 6cores  to get it huh.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 5, 2013)

Neo said:


> Nice! Sacrificing 6cores  to get it huh.



cmon..when Intel does that with all but 1core's and HT disabled you guys will troll dance away to oblivion


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 5, 2013)

i wonder what they will use next argon cooling??


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 5, 2013)

Amazing


----------



## 101gamzer (Jan 6, 2013)

^^Well I bet this will make people closer to get this thing.


----------



## Neo (Jan 6, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> cmon..when Intel does that with all but 1core's and HT disabled you guys will troll dance away to oblivion


I'm not complaining sir. It is obvious that one has to disable the cores to get such speeds. I'm just stating the fact.


----------



## Tobuscus (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah,but would it perform better than say,a core i7 3770k at stock clocks?...Probably not.

I like Amd better than Intel,but you've got to admit Intel is far ahead of them...


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol, King of benchmarks, slave of real usage.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 6, 2013)

Can it run pinball? 
BTW This is awesome!


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 6, 2013)

well, he did it on Win XP.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 8, 2013)

Where can i buy liquid Nitrogen in kolkata?


----------



## 101gamzer (Jan 8, 2013)

^lol AFAIK it is not available in kolkata


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 8, 2013)

On a side note, today 3700K crossed 7GHz barrier!!


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 8, 2013)

101gamzer said:


> ^lol AFAIK it is not available in kolkata



its available


----------



## 101gamzer (Jan 8, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> its available



Wow that's nice not kidin well how much does it costs?


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 9, 2013)

101gamzer said:


> wow that's nice not kidin well how much does it costs?



12.5k afaik +-200/-


----------



## 101gamzer (Jan 9, 2013)

^hmm nice although will not get it.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 9, 2013)

the dewar costs 30k+


----------



## gameranand (Jan 9, 2013)

Well then I guess next stop would be 10GHz.


----------

